# Endometriosis success stories?



## Jakoba (Aug 7, 2010)

I was just wondering if any one has had success conceiving another naturally with endo after having treatment? Not sure if this is the right board for this question but the endo board is fairly dead


----------



## shelley1111 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm not sure about this but will be very interested in the answer, we have 1 dd after many rounds of icsi, would love another but treatment isn't an option now, so its either naturally or not at all,


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Would also love to know!! Had one DD concieved naturally after lap when told it wouldnt happen but ttc no 2 for alomst nearly a year now and no luck   

I hate endo!! Good luck ladies xx


----------

